# Masonic Passports



## BEDickey (Oct 25, 2011)

Something I found as interesting, are "Masonic Passports". With space for your Masonic history, and signatures for your lodge Sec'y, it also has pages for you to get signed by lodges you have visited. Not a substitute for a dues card but makes a great souvenir if you fill it. Just google "Masonic Passports".


----------



## Txmason (Oct 25, 2011)

I have one of those from Mass where I am a member. If you get three deals and signatures you get a certificate. If you get nine a pin. 

Don't google get the official one:
http://masonicpassport.com/

Comes from Mass not sure if it's recognized in Texas though.


----------



## Txmason (Oct 25, 2011)

Massachusetts Traveling Man Masonic Passport

Massachusetts Masons have created a program to encourage brethren to visit other lodges. The Traveling Man Masonic Passport is a great way to keep a personal record of your lodge travels. The passport has blanks that are signed and dated by the visited lodge Master and Secretary, and then embossed with the lodge's seal.

In addition, there is an online component to the program. After registering your passport on the website, you return to the site to report your visits. When you travel to 3, 5 & 7 different lodges you will be awarded a Certificate of Recognition, presented to you in your Mother lodge. When you have traveled to 9 different lodges, you will be awarded a custom "Franklin Key" lapel pin.

From: http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2010/12/massachusetts-traveling-man-masonic.html


----------



## Txmason (Oct 25, 2011)

@BEDickey

I apologize to you brother i hope I didn't offend you by offering the links to the Masonic passports. If I did I am deeply sorry. Just trying to help out.


----------



## BEDickey (Oct 26, 2011)

*oh*

Of course not! In fact you showed me something more about them yourself, that I was excited to learn. I plan on visiting as many lodges as I can in my life time and would love to convince our Grand Lodge to do a similar thing to the Mass. Grand Lodge.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Oct 26, 2011)

When this thread first started, I got pretty curious about it and started looking online for the Masonic Passports.  Found the same site that TXMason posted as well.  However, I couldn't find anything that was from Texas.  Nothing from the GLoT, nor from any vendor that made any that were particular to Texas.  Has anyone else seen one that is particular to Texas?


----------



## Txmason (Oct 26, 2011)

@michealstedman81 @BEDickey

Hi Mike! 

There isn't a passport for Texas jurisdiction sadly.  I checked! As a matter of fact, I've tried to convince the great folks at the Masonic Institute in Mass to let me take 25 passports with me home to Texas to sell but they wouldn't let me unless I paid the $25.00 for each one since they are cataloged by the brothers name and passport number they buy. For instance mine is #060 issued  to me with my name. I can certainly contact my brothers in mass to see what can be done. In fact I know the current Right Worshipful of the Grand Lodge of Mass. The thing it seems there has to be an interest in buying the passports and actually using them. Are you guys interested in one? 

Let me know why y'all think! We should have a Masonic Leadership Institute here. That is cool, they go for a conference three times a year and all Master Masons are welcome. And the Masonic passport was the designed as part of their class project. 

Best,
Jerry


----------



## BEDickey (Oct 27, 2011)

*so...*

Can people from other states use and participate in the passport program with out being a member of a Mass. Lodge?


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would be really intersted in a Masonic Passport thing.  Especially if there was some sort of program to it that had some sort of registration thing for the Brothers.  That would be really neat.  One thing I really enjoy doing is visiting lodges.  That is pretty cool that you get the WM or Secretary to sign it....lol  I guess until there is something like that established in Texas I will have to just keep logging in my visits on my Masonic Traveler app on my iPhone...lol  Only downside to that is each time I upgrade my phone to a new one, it doesn't transfer the information that is saved in there.  At least it didn't do that when I went up to the iPhone 4 lol


----------



## Txmason (Oct 27, 2011)

Bedickey

You can but I don't think it is recognized by grand lodge as anything official. Texas does recognize mass and I'm glad I am a Texas mason and a Texan! I will look into it and let you know.


----------



## Brian Morton (Oct 27, 2011)

*Interested.*

I think this is a fantastic idea and should be embraced by GLoT. Thanks so much for this thread.


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 15, 2011)

I bought a "passport" from an on-line (Canadian) vendor, some years ago. It is not a substitute for a dues card, but an nice reminder of lodges that I visit. When I visit a lodge, I get the secretary to sign the page, and show it around to the brothers, they all say "oo-aah", how terrific. I have visited lodges in 14 states, WashDC, and five foreign countries. I wish I had the passport when I was a new Mason. When I return to the USA, I am going to suggest that my home lodge give a Masonic passport to every newly raised Master Mason.


----------



## Txmason (Nov 15, 2011)

@cemby

You should get one from Mass. Where I got mine.


----------



## George Coombs (Mar 27, 2012)

We have them in Kentucky.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Mar 29, 2012)

Now that I am settled again back in the states, I need to get one of these to properly document my travels.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## DBeard (Aug 29, 2013)

I was told that a dues card and ID was all you needed in Texas.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## crono782 (Aug 30, 2013)

Indeed you don't "need" one to travel in Texas, but its a cool way to record your travels as you would with a real passport. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Plustax (Aug 30, 2013)

Yet again another way that our GLoT can make some money to help with the upkeep of our GLoT building.  I wonder why this hasn't been suggested, decided & approved to begin making immediately. Having over 800 lodges in our great state this indeed could get needed revenue to help in rising costs AND dues. Seems like all we hear is "we need more money". Why don't we hear...... "here's what we've approved to generate more revenue due to our declining membership while operating costs contine to soar". It just seems like a No Brainer in starting a Texas Masonic passport program. Don't we have some type of "ways & means" committee or a group of men that are constantly thinking of ways to generate more money other than just raising dues or sending out letters asking for more money donations? Sure wish there was a specific GLoT website link to send in ideas and they were read and perhaps thought & considered on. In having over 800 lodges & thousands of members in our great state, surely there are some very smart entrepaneurs(sp) among those thousands that have some very solid ideas. By having a link we "the masons of Texas" could read & see these ideas & how they're received by our GL members that we have elected to represent us & our 800+ lodges. Sorry, it's just that when I hear of ideas to bring in more money (code books, passports, etc), and then I receive letters, notices, announcements that more money is needed.... it's sad & very frustrating. It's the old saying.... "don't just come to the table with only problems... come with SOLUTIONS". Again this is just MHO.


----------



## Brennan (Aug 30, 2013)

We have one in Middle Tennessee, there is no cost to get one. All that is asked is a donation to help cover the production cost.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Chillimaru (Sep 2, 2013)

Interesting concept, raising money and encouraging visit other lodges and meeting new Brothers!!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Thulsa Doom (Mar 14, 2014)

We have them in Rhode Island.


----------



## vangoedenaam (Mar 15, 2014)

Tell me more about them pls


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brennan (Mar 15, 2014)

They are books that have a listing of lodges. When you visit another lodge you can get it signed or stamped showing that you have visited it before.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## vangoedenaam (Mar 15, 2014)

I like that idea. Like a visiting diary


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## SkiKing76 (Mar 15, 2014)

I like the GL of Mass program...it's pretty neat.  Minnesota has a Wayfaring Man program that has similar requirements for visiting other lodges, attending degrees at other lodges and attending the Grand session more than once.  I believe you get a pin when you sign up and a certificate later.


----------



## sjwb (May 23, 2014)

Our Lodge has these... Adelaide, Australia


Steve


----------



## wood8300 (May 23, 2014)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331209821450

Masonic Passport - Royal Blue Leather 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## SkiKing76 (May 31, 2014)

Is there a different website link for the Mass. passport.  link provided above has gone out the west gate.


----------



## admarcus1 (Jun 3, 2014)

I have one from Massachusetts.  It's cool, but I have had two disappointments with it:

1.  At the first Lodge I visited, the secretary did not have the embosser for the lodge seal.  The Lodge name hastily written in the circle was just not a satisfying.
2.  Printed in the passport was a website where supposedly you could track your visits on-line, but it no longer exists.  As far as I know, this is still being printed this way.


----------



## Danbeaux (Jul 6, 2014)

I like the idea as a personal keepsake and record.  I have ordered one for my trip to Europe, wish I had one of these when I visited South Carolina.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 21, 2014)

Good info. Had never heard of these passports.


----------

